# heat transfer for inside labels



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello people. Currently I have been screen printing the labels inside of my shirts 
To show my logo, size and washing instructions but I want to switch to heat transfer because I think it would be easier and faster.

What kind of transfer paper can I use and what size heat press is the best for this job?

Thank in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you referring to printing plastisol transfers? It won't be faster. It's actually double the work. You'll still need to screen print on transfers, then do the 2nd step of heat pressing.

Any sized heat press will work on clothing labels. If you have the resources, buy a big one so you can use it for other things.

Ace transfers and silkscreeningsupplies.com sells the paper.


----------



## Smerz (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Splathead. Im talking about a transfer paper that I can print then heat transfer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

print how, inkjet? Too rough on the neck. Stick to screenprint; either direct or transfers.


----------

